# Fish picture honesty or better said clarity.



## brodg

Hey all, just pointing out a fact here. This isn't a response to any recent photos, or specific photos just a general statement on stuff I've seen in the past. How you photograph your fish can either show how big it was or distort how big it was. Here is a quote from an un-named website that will "tell you how to take the best picture of your big fish"; "*Stretch out your arms in front of you, putting the fish closer to the camera. The fish will look bigger, and you will look smaller." *Yes this is partially true, but honestly when I see a pic with the angler holding the fish this way I wonder, how big was that fish, why is he distorting perspective? If your fish really is huge, hold it close to your torso so we have a reference point. When I see a photo with the angler holding a fish with arms outstreched I think "Humm,, he is trying to make that fish look bigger than it actually was."

My 2 cents......


----------



## Shortdrift

In Fisherman, especially Doug Stange catch walleyes half the size of their body's and muskys as big or bigger than they are with their photographic wizardry. I prefer to hold the fish close enough to get a true perspective of size.


----------



## fishon

What a about a big person holding a fish....nothin wrong with a "Roland Martin" or Doug "mr swim bait" Stange shot! LOL


----------



## kernal83

Love this post. My preference is arms straight out with just a slight bend at the elbow so it doesn't look like your reaching to make the fish look big hahahaha. 

Yea it may be cheating but if you hold the fish too close to your body it really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## FISHIN216

So true I have some pics of 10-15# steelies that look way smaller than they were...


kernal83 said:


> Love this post. My preference is arms straight out with just a slight bend at the elbow so it doesn't look like your reaching to make the fish look big hahahaha.
> 
> Yea it may be cheating but if you hold the fish too close to your body it really doesn't do it justice.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## master of steel

If you want to see average size fish look much larger than go to Steelhead Alley Outfitters. These guys take it to an extreme. I really don't why they do it, because any intelligent person can see what they're trying to achieve.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Why try to make them look bigger than they are? We all catch big fish and small fish. If its a big one take a quick measurement and photo while holding it properly. If alone lay it next to your rod, preferably still in a little water and not up in the mud or rolling around on the rocks. I have caught some real nice fish that I would love to have gotten pics of but it was not practical to try without risking harm to the fish. I know I caught them and how big they were and thats all that matters.


----------



## Shortdrift

I usually try to post a picture of my friends and guests when I have been able to get them into a better than average fish. The same thing is true when I feel I have caught a noteworthy fish. Most of the trophy size fish that come aboard my boat are released.
I also try to list the weight or length of the pictured fish as was pointed out, big people make large fish appear smaller. Case in point; Picture #2 in my previous post is an 11+ pound walleye caught by StCroix Joe and Joe is no toddler. Looks like a six or seven pounder.


----------



## Lewzer

> Hey all, just pointing out a fact here. This isn't a response to any recent photos, or specific photos just a general statement on stuff I've seen in the past. How you photograph your fish can either show how big it was or distort how big it was. Here is a quote from an un-named website that will "tell you how to take the best picture of your big fish"; "*Stretch out your arms in front of you, putting the fish closer to the camera. The fish will look bigger, and you will look smaller." *Yes this is partially true, but honestly when I see a pic with the angler holding the fish this way I wonder, how big was that fish, why is he distorting perspective? If your fish really is huge, hold it close to your torso so we have a reference point. When I see a photo with the angler holding a fish with arms outstreched I think "Humm,, he is trying to make that fish look bigger than it actually was."


AMEN brodg!!!! I don't take too much stock in those pictures where insecure people hold the fish at arms length and then dog other's pictures because the fish doesn't appear as big as the weight claimed due to the fact they are holding the fish in a proper way (i.e. not at arms length).
There are quite a few who do the go go gadget arm pictures. There are a couple from today.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

"To thine own self be true"


----------



## Mepps3

Lewzer said:


> AMEN brodg!!!! I don't take too much stock in those pictures where insecure people hold the fish at arms length and then dog other's pictures because the fish doesn't appear as big as the weight claimed due to the fact they are holding the fish in a proper way (i.e. not at arms length).
> There are quite a few who do the go go gadget arm pictures. There are a couple from today.


What about the fisherman who plug in numbers on the steelhead weight calculator to match the held out fish  (I know a few of them).


----------



## FISHIN216

There wouldn't be a problem if jealous pricks didn't try to dispute the size of the fish in the picture?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brodg

Mepps3 said:


> What about the fisherman who plug in numbers on the steelhead weight calculator to match the held out fish  (I know a few of them).


What is the steelhead weight calculator?


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Yep, I hate it when guys do that. It's just ridiculous, LOLOLOLO!!!!!!:B


----------



## Mepps3

brodg said:


> What is the steelhead weight calculator?


http://www.piscatorialpursuits.com/resourcecenter/weightcalculator.htm

Just plug in your bogus number to get the size fish you want


----------



## steelheadtracker

i caught this steelhead 5 years ago i was just wondering how much you guys think it weighed? i didnt measure it due to trying to get it in the water. sorry bbout the pic quality i had to use a scanner to get the pic on computer. (click to zoom in)


----------



## salmon king

Nice fish.. my guesstimate about 15 pds plus!


----------



## steelheadtracker

salmon king said:


> Nice fish.. my guesstimate about 15 pds plus!


thanks man i have been wondering for the longest time how much it weighed.


----------



## russ9054

I always round mine up to the neariest foot. Ex. 12 3/4 suddenly becomes 2 ft. The fish would have eventually got there, right.


----------



## Patricio

salmon king said:


> Nice fish.. my guesstimate about 15 pds plus!


is that including the 5lbs of mud caked on the fish?


----------



## Mepps3

steelheadtracker said:


> i caught this steelhead 5 years ago i was just wondering how much you guys think it weighed? i didnt measure it due to trying to get it in the water. sorry bbout the pic quality i had to use a scanner to get the pic on computer. (click to zoom in)


11-12 lb.'s would be my guess


----------



## salmon king

Patricio said:


> is that including the 5lbs of mud caked on the fish?


Its always you who stirs the pot......I dont give any thought into your posts any ways........ cant a guy have an opinion on ogf any more without some one trying to trash them........


----------



## steelheadtracker

i know how you feel salmon king i was pretty mad too when i saw his post. some people just have to hate on everything.


----------



## fallen513

Don't be mad at Pat, he's just a grumpy old elitist.



The picture is supposed to show off the fish. As a photographer, one way I would emphasize the fish is to distort the perspective...which is exactly what holding it out from your body does.

One thing I wouldn't do is cry about it when other people do it. 



OH MY GOD, LOOK HOW BIG HE'S TRYING TO MAKE THAT FISH'S HEAD!!!!!


----------



## steelheadtracker

fallen513 said:


> Don't be mad at Pat, he's just a grumpy old elitist.
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is supposed to show off the fish. As a photographer, one way I would emphasize the fish is to distort the perspective...which is exactly what holding it out from your body does.
> 
> One thing I wouldn't do is cry about it when other people do it.
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, LOOK HOW BIG HE'S TRYING TO MAKE THAT FISH'S HEAD!!!!!


i wasnt holding my fish out from my body


----------



## ohiojmj

Wow, a debate on how to hold a fish for a picture turns ugly. I like all fish pictures and it is none of my business how they hold it. I like the fish held out to see the fish details but ones held close to the chest are good for perspective, but what if your fishing partner has a bad mug? I have used length/girth measurements to determine the weight of my bigger catches and that in my confession, oh no. Some need to lighten up and enjoy the posts, information and picks and appreciate the wealth of info this site brings to us. 

If you want to debate the honesty of posts, perhaps find a website that tries to separate the fact from fiction and opinion of the news broadcasts and papers. Keeps all pics coming, please.


----------



## firstflight111

heres my thing thoes who can do thoes who cant sit on here and cry like little girls 
















now how big is this smallie ..i have a pic with it on a bump . i will put it up later after the picture god can tell me how big it is


----------



## fontinalis

Patricio said:


> is that including the 5lbs of mud caked on the fish?


they like being rolled around in mud and sand, it helps get rid of that icky slime coat that they have, and what fish wouldn't want that


----------



## steelheadtracker

fontinalis said:


> they like being rolled around in mud and sand, it helps get rid of that icky slime coat that they have, and what fish wouldn't want that


heck people pay for mud bathes he got one for free lol


----------



## fallen513

I wouldn't worry about mud on a stocker that's gonna die in a couple weeks anyways.


----------



## salmon king

steelheadtracker said:


> i know how you feel salmon king i was pretty mad too when i saw his post. some people just have to hate on everything.


thanks bro... I think we should have a photo flip........ NOTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Patricio

fontinalis said:


> they like being rolled around in mud and sand, it helps get rid of that icky slime coat that they have, and what fish wouldn't want that


all I did was comment on a mud caked fish and get attacked. yet Im a bad guy. go figure....



fallen513 said:


> I wouldn't worry about mud on a stocker that's gonna die in a couple weeks anyways.



this doesnt make sense. these fish dont die after spawning. well, not right away anyhow.


----------



## fallen513

Forgive my ignorance. 

Maybe they'll be flossed to death or perhaps smoked.


----------



## fallen513

"All I did..."



Condescending attitudes are frowned upon. I'm going to find your favorite hole full of brookies and start makin' sandwiches out of them! =p


----------



## steelheader007

So do you think this pose makes the fish look bigger? Ok how long do you folks think this fish was? Gotta love the Manistee Strain! She was so so clean!


----------



## fallen513

28.9375" give or take.


----------



## steelheader007

fallen513 said:


> 28.9375" give or take.


...lol.... Yes your close.... 30.25"


----------



## fallen513

I knew it was over 30", you're just holding it out so far in front of you in such a grandiose fashion there was no way for me to tell.


----------



## fallen513

Stop tryin' to make that fish look big Tom!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

fallen513 said:


> "all i did..."
> 
> 
> 
> condescending attitudes are frowned upon. I'm going to find your favorite hole full of brookies and start makin' sandwiches out of them! =p


"likeeeee"!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

hahahahahaha tHANKS FOR THE 1ST CLASS ENTERAINMENT, no need to comment, just sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## steelheadBob

WOW really you guys?!?!?!?!?! theres no more need for this thread to continue any more..... Couple of you check your pms....last warnings for some.....:T:T:T


----------

